# Bureau of Justice Statistics: As Gun Ownership Doubled, Violent Crime Fell 77%



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love it. The Bureau of Justice and FBI keep good stats and are easily accessible. The annual "Victimization Report" is especially useful.



> Gun Ownership has nearly doubled since 1993, yet in the 23 years between then and now, the Bureau of Justice Statistics shows that violent crime has fallen 77 percent.
> We are not talking about a slight increase in gun ownership. Rather, we are talking about gun ownership surging to the point that the 192 million guns Americans owned in 1994 are approximately 350 million or more guns today. And violent crime decreased sharply


Bureau of Justice Statistics: As Gun Ownership Nearly Doubled, Violent Crime Fell 77 Percent


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

This is why we need everyone that is able to own a gun have one , " less crime " .There are so many places you can get gun training now days . I am very happy to read that report , good post .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The governments need to give it up on conceal carry restrictions, freedom to chose where and when to carry, except when visiting husband or wife in prison maybe, if you get my drift


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Let the anti gun crowd try to spin this!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Let the anti gun crowd try to spin this!


They ignore the drop in crime and say all those guns are only owned by 3% of the people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How does it go, "A rifle behind every blade of grass." Crime reduction is a beneficial side result of an armed populace. Freedom, that's the ticket!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> How does it go, "A rifle behind every blade of grass." Crime reduction is a beneficial side result of an armed populace. Freedom, that's the ticket!


And that's why Japanese isn't the official language now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What??? It wasn't Barry's beer summit???


----------

